# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  أسهل طريقة لتجاوز حساب جوجل على أجهزة الشاومي.

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  هذه الثغرة تعمل على إصدار أندرويد 10.مالم يم سدها مجربة على دة أجهزة MIUI 12

----------


## asaad wahsh

مشكور علي المشاركه الرائعه

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

